# Dish & Driectv? On one sat?



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Would it be possible to connect a directv dish in to a dish dp44? DP33? Has anyone been crazy enough to try a direct SWM lnb on a dish 1000.4 or a 1000.2??


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Come on now ask a serious question!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is as bad as your asking about using a 1000.4 for FTA.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

RBA said:


> Come on now ask a serious question!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is as bad as your asking about using a 1000.4 for FTA.


Im still new to this!!!! Im still a minor! Im learning as I go!


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

tylorert said:


> Im still new to this!!!! Im still a minor! Im learning as I go!


The best way to learn is try it yourself.

Honestly I see no reason you would ever need to do this.
For one thing a directv Dish depending on the LNB type will do far more receivers than the max 4 out put DPP44..
Im fairly confident, the DPP44 wouldn't be able to pass KA signals
Nor could a Dish receiver.

Lastly both Dish and Directv satellite dishes are less than $100, sometimes even less than $50
So why would anyone even want to try this aggravated setup?

Samsung Galaxy S6 Active


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Honestly just to see if it will work. I am dead broke and I have a 1k.4 with the eastern arc and western arc LNB laying around. A Directv Slimline 5LNB (Non-SWiM) (Was there when we got the house) and a spare directv SWiM LNB. Also have a HR-24, 2 D12-100s, an Echostar VIP-922 and a DishDVR 512.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> Im still new to this!!!! Im still a minor! Im learning as I go!


You can learn a lot by reading what has already been posted. If you are dead broke have you tried OTA TV antenna even the antennas could be free and there is no monthly fees.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

RBA said:


> You can learn a lot by reading what has already been posted. If you are dead broke have you tried OTA TV antenna even the antennas could be free and there is no monthly fees.


Am aware. I have one. And I own a Slimline and a 1000.4 Just wanted to see if it could be done


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I have heard of people using an LNB without a dish to try and pick up signals. You know, some of the strong KU ones could be picked up? I was surprised, as I figured a dish or some reflecting item would have been needed to get any signal. Of course the signal strength was very poor at best without a dish. I have several Dish & Direct dishes and LNBs that were given to me. The only one I would use would be the 1000.2. I have it as a spare along with the LNB cluster.
I used a 30" stand alone to get the 61.5 here in the NW. There used to be some International channels on there, but basically the dish is not used. I have thought of converting it over to one for 118.7 as it is large enough. That way I would have access plus I would get any free stuff. I would need another LNB.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

mwdxer said:


> I have heard of people using an LNB without a dish to try and pick up signals. You know, some of the strong KU ones could be picked up? I was surprised, as I figured a dish or some reflecting item would have been needed to get any signal. Of course the signal strength was very poor at best without a dish. I have several Dish & Direct dishes and LNBs that were given to me. The only one I would use would be the 1000.2. I have it as a spare along with the LNB cluster.
> I used a 30" stand alone to get the 61.5 here in the NW. There used to be some International channels on there, but basically the dish is not used. I have thought of converting it over to one for 118.7 as it is large enough. That way I would have access plus I would get any free stuff. I would need another LNB.


I currently use a 1000.4 for the 118 and it works fine.
Signals are still in the 50s and 60s.

I turned my 1000.4 into a 1000.5 for better Eastern arc signal reliability.
So then I just took the PLUS dish feed arm and LNB and put it with my 1.4k reflector 
And it works just fine.
As you know, the 1.4k is 22x28, so your 30 inch dish will be fine.

Samsung Galaxy S6 Active


----------

